# Today I topped the 90 lb catfish mark!!!



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

And it only took me 14 channels to do it!

After de-winterizing the boat this morning, got to the public landing in Cincy at around 1:30 this afternoon. River full of debris, had to be careful. As muddy as I've seen it at that level. After trying a few spots unsuccessfully, came upon a decent school of white bass and anchored down. Just for kicks, I threw out a catfish rig with a nightcrawler as I was catching the white bass. Over the next 2-1/2 hrs, I boated 30-40 white bass and 14 channel cats. I probably missed 20 other catfish bites as I was reeling in the white bass.

Thing was, this was by far my best channel cat day ever, as the average size on these fish was huge. Don't have a reliable scale, but I did take length measurements of each fish:

1 - 30"
4 - 28"
1 - 27"
2 - 26"

(That's 8 fish ohio channels).  

The remaining (6) fish were all between 22" - 25".

First fish came off nightcrawler, (12) came off of cut white bass. 

Highlights: 
1) The top 5 fish I caught today all get in my top 10 personal best channel cats, with the 30" being #2. 
2) One of the 28"ers was caught on my ultralight, foulhooked in the fin with the spinnerbait I was using on the white bass. Took 15 minutes to get the thing to the net, shatters my personal best fish on 4 lb test.

Observations - 
1) All of these fish were fat pigs, I put the average weight around 7 lb. The big one was probably 11-12 lb.
2) After fish #4, I pinched the barb down on my hook to make release easier. Did not lose any because of this; I think I'll make it a habit (helps with getting old cutbait off, too).
3) Since they were cooperating, I tried to refine my circle hook technique on the last few. Caught 2 on circle hooks, but both were hooked in the top of the head, and I missed most of the bites on the circle. Bites were hard and fast.
4) Channels were just stacked like cordwood - is this a prespawn thing or a wintering hole?.
5) While I will not divulge my spot, I will say all of this was in 8 ft of water in pretty decent current.
6) There were scattered shad around, no giant schools that I could locate. I did not feel like netting any since the bites were coming so fast off of other bait.
7) Man, are my shoulders tired!


Will scan and post pics when I get them developed.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like you had a blast today!


----------



## Bluegillford (Apr 8, 2005)

That is 1 heck of a good time 4 sure.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll second that, got out for a few hours Saturday afternoon. Caught 9 fish from 2:45 till 5:45, all on fresh cut shad. Mostly blues, largest was 31-5. Did catch 8+ flathead in the first spot. I don't think the bait even hit the bottom  Two of the fish were 4-5 c/cats. Tons of bait in the river again this year. Filled half a 5 gallon bucket on one throw. Graph was one big black screen. Four kids were bankin it and saw me catch a couple and asked about bait. I motored over and gave them 20-30 shad, showem how to cut and rig. One of them had a fish within 15 mins. Another catmen is born  

Slip


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

After reading today posts sounds like yesterday was a good day to be on the water. Get out before the front moves thru.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

sounds like a great day


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Great Day!!!!


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

A few pics...


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

A few more...


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

And a mandatory foot shot (I swear the whole size 12 was in the view finder)...


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

man them are some freaking huge channels!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, you'd expct those to come from the James River or something like that. Way to go, espically out of our own backyard.


----------

